# Ищу ноты татарских плясовых.



## maratik63 (24 Апр 2012)

Поделитесь ,пожалуйста ,нотами татарских плясовых,красивых мелодий... Красивые ,старые и современные темы ,а также песни.Буду очень признателен.Заранее огромное спасибо.Мой адрес [email protected]


----------



## ankasapon (24 Апр 2012)

могу скинуть ноты Р.Валеев неугасимое вдохновение. приятный татарский мотив. можете на ютубе послушать


----------



## maratik63 (24 Апр 2012)

Спасибо,но это у меня уже есть.Апипя обр.Инякина ,Эрбет Р.Курамшина тоже.Что-нибудь по-проще ,то ,что народ на праздниках играет.


----------



## Тихонов Егор (1 Май 2012)

Добрый день могу предложить "Лезгинку" А. Бызова (хоть мелодия кавказская ,в не татарская))


----------



## maratik63 (6 Май 2012)

Спасибо. Лезгинка тоже не помешает,хотя я ее на слух подбирал. Сейчас. выучил Бахчисарайскую хайтарму.Но - это крымско-татарская мелодия,но тоже интересная.


----------

